# My 1rst trip 2013... a sampling.



## 1down5up (Aug 17, 2013)

Guess there are still a few large ones left. (23.5"/ 7lb. 10oz.)
Skill not required...Just another "food gathering exercise".


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Man that is a door matt :thumbup:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a good looking gig, where did you get it?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a good look'in pair! Mat & gig.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Awesome quality flounder. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1down5up (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks MAC1528, Night Wing, Kenton, J.J. and DLo. Gig head has been through 3 handles in 30+ years. Hand built using notched sch. 80 ss pipe for stem, 3/16 ss rods for the tines. Best I remember the barbs are the most tedious part....had to tac weld on a 3/8 length piece then grind away and hand v-file the notch (barb) in between. Do all that before you form the two u's and tac it all together.

Bottom line....when finished you have a gig head for life unless you get careless. Like with the handle mounting joint and let a "hatchet" fish swim off with it. Already had that happen years ago and really wanted the fish that escaped wearing it


----------

